# Which color? EP



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a chance to get an EP in either of the following colors:

PR00:









Or EITA:










I've never seen a newer Extreme Power in the EITA before. I'm curious if anyone else has. Does anyone know if the top tube, directly opposite of the "Ernesto Colnago" does it have "Extreme Power" or the "Made in Italy", that I've seen on some frames?


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Settled on the EITA! lol.. sorry for wasting the post  Pics to follow on the buildup.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's a good choice. EITA is one of my favorite Colnago color schemes. Looking forward to your buildup pics.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

The sweet EITA Extreme Power shipped out today... hopefully I'll have it by the end of the week. 










I haven't seen another 08 EITA before.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Definitely a good pick, and what I was going to recommend. Not too fancy, but not as bland as PR00.

If I were in the market for an EP, it would be either EITA or WXIT from 2007 or its 2008 equivalent. Now, I just have to hit the lottery.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I snagged it from Backcountry Outlet, $3120 is a pretty amazing price for an EP without having to go through Maestro in the UK. Plus, live.com gives 12.7% cash back. So in the end it will be just a bit more than $2700.... which was just too good to pass up. This was the only EITA, of any size, they had. I'm pretty excited, just gonna kill me waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I looked at their inventory when that post was put up a day or two ago. Luckily, nothing was my size and a paint scheme I really wanted. Otherwise, it could have been really ugly. What size is the frame you are getting?

Have a great time with it. Do you know what you are building it up with?


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I went with a 56. I think it's going to end up being sized really well for me. I'm about 6' 1", but my inseam is short at 33.25". So, I'm all arms and torso. I'll mate the frame to a setback post and a 140mm Deda Newton stem (matching shallow drop bars). 

The head tube is a bit long than I'm used to. (having such a low saddle height, but long torso often makes it hard to setup bikes with enough saddle to bar drop) But, if it's an issue I can easily put on a -17* stem and it will be fine. 

Build will consist of the parts off of my current road frame, a Tarmac S-Works SL that has Record 10 on it. White SLR saddle, white Fizik bar tape, black Chris King headset will finish it off. We've got several different wheels to switch around depending on the race/occasion. I'd love to get some 11 speed. But, my wife and I both race road and cross. That makes 8 bikes, all with 10 speed Campy. So, switching is gonna have to wait for a while 

Couple things I haven't settle on yet. 1. Seatpost: I think I'll just go with the safe bet and get a Campy Record. It's not the lightest, but it's classic and won't look weight with the Deda bars/stem. 

2. Brakes: I current have Zero G Ti brakes from a couple years back. They work great and are obviously light. But, I'm thinking Record brakes might fit with the build better. I've got a couple people willing to trade me their Record Skeletons for my Zero G's. just not sure yet. 

3. Cages: I'll likely go King Ti. We use those on our MTBs and they are just fantastic. Other option might be some white Elite cages.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You probably already know this, but fit yourself on the pedals/seat first and then adjust the stem length and bar drop to suit your position on the saddle. I'm 5' 9" and ride a 53cm traditional Colnago or 50 sloping.

Sounds like it is going to be an awesome build. I have the same dilemma as you about Campy 11 speed. I currently have Record 10 on 5 bikes and want to swap most, if not all of them to 11 speed at the same time. That can be pretty expensive.

You are also a lot braver than I am. I refuse to race on carbon fiber frames. I cannot imagine wrecking on that frame.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I won't do crits on it!  Road races should be alright. But I raced on my SL in every race last season with no issues. Obviously a crash can happen anytime though. I think carbon bikes are stouter than most give them credit for. 

I raced all last season on a carbon MTB and both of my CX bikes are carbon. Believe me... I'
ve crashed those bike more times than I can count. While the paint my be a bit scratched here and there.... they are still perfectly sound.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Catastrophic failure during a race or descent is only part of my worry with the carbon frames. My other worry is the crying factor over the beauty and the price. I cry every time I find a nick in my Cristallo and am contemplating sending it to Calfee for a buff and respray.

From what I have read, and after seeing the F4:13 frames split in half in the Frames, Forks, and Bikes forum, I am really hesitant to race on a carbon frame, even if money wasn't an issue.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I think the F4:13 stuff is just a fluke... bad batch and poor quality control. That can happen with any material. I've seen more than a couple FG Lites crack  

I do races like crits and reall poor weather races on an el cheapo Pedal Force QS2 frame that I got for $350 (frame and fork). It's carbon, but it was so cheap that if I crash it.... who cares. Surprisingly it's a pretty good race bike.... just over 1000 grams and is stiff enough for me. 

Anyway.... where's my frame???  It's gonna be a long few days.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I use an FG Lite and an Arte as my racing frames. Got both of them for around $650 new off of ebay. So far, so good.


----------



## jwilk (Mar 6, 2008)

Thinking hard about the EP........how does the live.com deal work?


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

You just sign up, click through their store link on the website, and they give you cash back on your purchase. 

Backcountry Outlet now was a Saronni EP in size 56 and 56 for $2300!!!! DAMN.... I really like that color and it's $700 cheaper than the one I got. Mine won't arrive until Monday though. I bet someone will buy it before I'm about to exchange them. It works out to be just over $2000 with the cash back. Someone better jump on it, or I'm just gona go ahead and buy that one too.... then sort out the returns later


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I would have gone with the Saronni in lieu of the EITA, but it would have been a tough choice. Lucky for me that Saronni isn't a 53 or 54, or I would have to find another client to bill tonight.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Yea, I would have gone for it for sure if it was in stock two days ago..... the price difference would have overcome personal choice on color (which would have been alright, since I really like the Saronni anyhow). 

But I think I ultimately like the EITA better, so maybe it was for the best. If the Saronni is still there on Monday when my frame arrives, I will have to re consider  $700 buys a lot of other goodies. I still got a really good deal though.... so I'm just gonna be happy and smile when it shows up.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Snaped a few quick pics last night after I put it together. Wheels are just some bad weather tubulars that I grabbed for the build. We've got a bunch of others for differenet events/races, Zipps, Reynolds, etc. But, I think these are fitting for this time of year. 

I have a Record seat post on order.... the Easton works for now, but needs to go. Still debating if I should keep the Zero Gravity Brakes, or swap on some Record. Prolly keep these for the weight savings. Also, haven't settled on a bottle cage yet. Likely either King Ti (which I put one on there, and it does look pretty classic) or an Elite. 


Sorry for the crappy pics.... it was a bit dark. Better ones to follow I promise


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!

But you are correct about the Easton post needing to go.


----------

